# A fan of Michael Sullivan...



## Caged Maiden (Feb 3, 2014)

Last weekend, my friend and I went out as we do every weekend.  But that weekend was special because I got to meet her friend, a lady truck-driver who will come to town every 6-8 weeks for a brief respite.

We three went out to lunch Saturday and were talking about trucking.  She mentioned how some truckers put fridges, TV's etc. into their cabs, making them like little homes.  She said she preferred to read.  I kinda got excited about that because I, too, watch little television and prefer writing and reading for entertainment.  

Well... it didn't take long before we were chatting about books and I asked her whether she listened to audiobooks.  She said it's too distracting while she drives, but she insisted every evening, reading was her relaxation after twelve hours of driving, and she spends $200 a month on ebooks.  Wow.  I wanted to leap over the table and hug her.  But we'd only just met, so I refrained.

She said the very first audiobook she bought was one of Michael Sullivan's.  I asked, "Michael Sullivan?  I think I know him.  I mean, not personally, but he's on a forum with me and we've chatted."  Her eyes got super big and she just went on and on about how wonderful his books are.  Now, I've never read them, so you have to understand... I didn't know any of the characters she was talking about, but you'd think they were real people.  The passion with which she spoke... wow.  She lamented running out of Michael's books and told me about a few other authors she was currently reading, but I kinda didn't hear any of it.  I was stuck on what I'd call a superfan reaction.  

You know... just meeting a fan so devoted to an author I _knew_... well, it gave me hope.  Hope that we can do it, scribes.  That we are legitimate, and readers know it.  It also gave me a moment of the warm fuzzies, when I thought about our special community here, where pros and newbies can mingle.  Where we can ask people like Michael for advice and he happily dispenses it.  

Never quit being what you are, Mythic Scribes.  This is a magical place and it's largely due to this very special community and the way we help each other, boost each other, and share in triumphs and sorrows.  

Congratulations to Michael Sullivan, the first person I kinda know personally, who I met a superfan of.  It's really inspiring, knowing how much impact you've had on this one person.  I don't think there could be higher praise than knowing a wonderful lady, deserving of all kinds of respect and praise herself, talks so highly of characters she loves and the man who inspired her imagination.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Feb 4, 2014)

Well that is incredibly cool.  I love hearing stories such as this.  The next time she is in town, hopefully you will see her again so you can tell her that I said hi and wanted to thank her for all her enthusiastic support.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 4, 2014)

She's on my facebook.  I'll tell her right now and make her night while she's camping in her truck.  Thanks.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Feb 5, 2014)

Caged Maiden said:


> She's on my facebook.  I'll tell her right now and make her night while she's camping in her truck.  Thanks.



That's really cool.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Feb 6, 2014)

Caged,

I had a similar reaction when I saw one of Michael's books at Barnes and Noble.  I thought, "Hey, I kinda know that guy!"

It's pretty cool sorta knowing a sorta celebrity


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 6, 2014)

And one more update.  I googled "best book covers" or maybe "best fantasy book covers" in my search for what grabs a reader's attention... and one of Michael's is on the like third line down.  Wow.  And nice cover, BTW!


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 6, 2014)

Caged Maiden said:


> And one more update.  I googled "best book covers" or maybe "best fantasy book covers" in my search for what grabs a reader's attention... and one of Michael's is on the like third line down.  Wow.  And nice cover, BTW!



You should check out the books. Well worth reading.


----------

